# Do detailers really do a better job than you can?



## panacea (Jun 7, 2012)

I am referring only to interior detailing.

I have never had it done. Do the detailers really clean every nook and cranny?
Does it look like new when they are finished?


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Too many variables to answer a question like this as it would be dependent upon their experience, knowledge of materials and products, commitment to excellenec, etc, etc

This might give you an idea of what is involved -***8220;Interior Detailing Part I***8221; - http://www.autopia.org/forum/autopia-detailing-wiki/139872-interior-detailing-part-i.html


----------



## TJPark01 (Oct 30, 2009)

Since you have "never done it". the detialer will probably do a much better job than you considering he has an arsenal of chemicals and tools as well as experience.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

panacea said:


> I am referring only to interior detailing.
> 
> I have never had it done. Do the detailers really clean every nook and cranny?
> Does it look like new when they are finished?


If you have a experienced detailer then yes they do. It takes time to develop processes and methods for getting a car super clean and protected.

I have well over 30 years of hands on detail experience and a very good customer base.


----------



## bimmermodel (Jun 19, 2012)

i professionally detail bmws for a living. If you have thr correct products and tools, you don't need a detailer. You need time tools and product. Try ardex professional products. Thats what us detailers use


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

A real pro with experience will absolutely do a better job than a novice weekend warrior. Especially for serious paint correction. Mind you the dope at the local car wash or dealership will more likely do more harm than good.

However, it is a learned skill set and the tools and products of the pro are for the most part within reach of the novice.

With the right tools/products and some time learning proper technique you can get really great results. And the more you do it the smaller the gap between you and a pro.


----------



## Revelation19 (Nov 2, 2011)

As the old saying goes, "you can do anything that you set your mind to do"

Nobody, will show your car the love and attention that you will. The difference between you and a pro is knowledge, experience and tools. Each of these can be learned or acquired over time.

There's tons of useful information on the internet, including this forum, which can help you learn a lot of stuff fast. Beyond this, jump in and detail your butt off a couple of times per month and you'll grow fast.

Think you probably knew this already.


----------



## ny325 (Sep 23, 2012)

No. You will give your car more TLC.


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

There are books (remember them?) on this too. I refer to mine all the time.


----------

